# any alternative to DICE out there?



## slygrin (Apr 9, 2007)

I just can't believe that with half the population sporting ipods these days there aren't better choices available. The thing is clearly of dubious quality, and any troubleshooting step that starts with "disconnect your car battery and wait 7 minutes" strikes me as comical (not to mention a major pain in the ass).

Why has a major manufacturer not stepped up with the "killer app" ? Isn't there a massive market out there? 5 years from now car CD players will be like the 8-track, completely replaced by mp3 players.


----------



## homerbrew (Jul 6, 2008)

There is the Intravee II that does the same thing. There are some limitations, but from what I have read it is very reliable. I am certainly thing of buying one, especially when they get their Sirius support issues worked out.


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

slygrin said:


> I just can't believe that with half the population sporting ipods these days there aren't better choices available. The thing is clearly of dubious quality, and any troubleshooting step that starts with "disconnect your car battery and wait 7 minutes" strikes me as comical (not to mention a major pain in the ass).
> 
> Why has a major manufacturer not stepped up with the "killer app" ? Isn't there a massive market out there? 5 years from now car CD players will be like the 8-track, completely replaced by mp3 players.


The DICE modules aren't without fault, but they are the best product currently on the market and way ahead of most of their competition, which is why we sell them. Honestly, 90% of the issues that people run into with DICE modules are extremely simple to fix and usually due to user error. When installed properly they're not a bad product.


----------



## jknj (Jun 28, 2008)

Intravee is awesome! They are very close to the Sirius release. The new update will siginificantly improve an already great product. If you have Nav, don't consider anything else.


----------



## crowning73 (Aug 13, 2008)

dice vs intravee.

shame i havent' got speakers on my pc so i don't know what it says and if it is of any interest at all...


----------



## crowning73 (Aug 13, 2008)

a friend of mine told me about this Gateway 500 (http://www.dension.com/icelinkgateway500.php), I personally think the money is not worth it, looks like DICE is still better, views?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

The gateway 500 is for MOST bus cars, its not comparable with the DICE or Intravee, more comparable with the mObridge. The Gateway 100 or 400 are more like the DICE.


----------

